# Genaue Höhenangabe in Koblenz



## RayKo (17. Oktober 2006)

Ich hab bei mir gerade noch eine Vermessungsskizze des Stadtvermessungsamtes für einen Höhenpunkt in Koblenz am Münzplatz gefunden. Falls also jemand eine genaue (um ehrlich zu sein ziemlich genaue ) Höhenangabe braucht, z.B. um seinen Höhenmesser zu kalibrieren, kann er mir ne PN schreiben.


----------



## Skytalker (17. Oktober 2006)

Am Fernseturm steht ein Schild mit der genauen Höhe. Müssten 380m sein wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waschbaer (17. Oktober 2006)

Will Dir nich den Spaß verderben RayKo, aber am Bahnhof müsste es auch stehen.


----------



## RayKo (18. Oktober 2006)

Keine Angst, ich will mit dem Wisch nicht reich werden, den gibt's umsonst... Für mich war's einfacher, mich auf den Münzplatz zu stellen als auf den Bahnhof oder zum Fernsehturm. Da fahr ich dann lieber hin, nachdem ich meinen Tacho kalibriert hab


----------



## Siegfried (18. Oktober 2006)

An der Koblenzer Staustufe im Bereich Turbinenhaus findest du die genaue
Höhenangabe in mtr.

Gruß


----------

